# trouble starting



## michmar (Sep 4, 2006)

i have a 2 wd 94 nissan pickup se ext cab with a vg30e engine . sometimes when i go to start the truck i can hear the starter turning but its not turning over the engine. it sometimes takes up to 5 tries to get it started. i was told it was the tumblers by a friend but want other opinions.


----------



## Lazarus_023 (Jun 3, 2003)

michmar said:


> i have a 2 wd 94 nissan pickup se ext cab with a vg30e engine . sometimes when i go to start the truck i can hear the starter turning but its not turning over the engine. it sometimes takes up to 5 tries to get it started. i was told it was the tumblers by a friend but want other opinions.


high-pitched whine while the starter is spinning, but not turning the engine over, right?

bad starter solenoid, sticky starter pinion, bent pinion fork, or broken flywheel.
check the starter and flywheel first. you're looking for loose, broken, or bent starter pieces, and missing flywheel teeth. if everything in the starter looks okay, and moves freely, take it to a parts store that tests starters... they'll be able to nail it for ya. or you could throw a solenoid at it.


----------



## Ant-dat (Apr 20, 2005)

while you have the starter out you could turn the engine over by hand and examine the flywheel
Might not be the easiest task but worth doing


----------

